# From HONDA TO NISSAN



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

How many of you had a Civic or Accord and changed to Nissan and wont go back, or vice versa, I myself had a 88 corrolla before my sentra , but since the civic is in direct competition with the sentra,civic,corrolla,and protege, which do you like and why?


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Huh??? This is a nissan forum. So, I guess I would pick the nissan!!


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

I guess what im trying to say is how many of you had something else , before your sentra , and was it one of the direct competiton with the sentra , as far as street racing, or track racing, 

Why did you not get a new one of what you had and do you plan to go back?

lots of questions, one general answer


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

actually my 1st car was a 89' crx si. i had it for about 1 1/2 years then i totalled it out by t-bonin' a van and flipped the van over. a week later i found a 1996 200sx se-r. i test drove it and new that this is the car for me. i've had it for about a year and i'm glad that i switched to nissan and not getting another civic.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I was basically a honda for lifer kid. I drove many fast hondas in my time, and the sound of a B18C5 usdm type R motor was music to my ears. That, and a jdm B16A Sir II motor. I've been around everything honda for the majority of my driving lifetime, and it was nice. But then one night, my friend told me he was selling his sentra. I took it for a test drive, and I was sold. That was it. One test drive, and I sold my del sol 2 months later. The sentra wasn't exactly in the best of shape at all, but I couldn't deny the ear to ear grin I wore on my face for the months to come after my test drive. Every now and again, I think that I shouldn't have bought the car for the sheer fact that it is a money pit, and that I had to fix soo soo much on the car to get it to where it is today. About 3 grand later, and the car isn't any faster than the day that I bought it. But when I get down on myself for buying it, I just go for a little drive, and it only takes a few gears, and a blow off valve to remind me why I own this car.

The huge difference between honda and nissan is torque.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

welcome to the family opium3


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I used to drive a 96 Honda Civic EX. Im not going to lie i really loved that car, it was my first car. I know some did not or do not love their first car but I will always remember it. It was all good until my sister crashed it coming back from a party in the rain, she spun out and hit the center divider and the outside wall. My older brother had a 93 civic Si hatchback with all the bolt on mods, CF hood, and 50 shot of NOS, which i thought was cool. I guess cause of my surroundings, i got into the import scene. Now him and my dad are into fixing up old "classic" cars. I am still getting into the import scene and probably wont switch to domestic. 

I got my sentra in the beginning of summer and sure it has less HP stock but i really like the way this car drives. I want to get a 96-99 civic HB and drop in a B18C5 engine into it. Sure it will be some work but that is what import tuning is all about. Like ive said before, forget manufacturer names, its all about how fast your times are, and how good you look doing it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

SilverSentra99 said:


> *welcome to the family opium3 *


Thanks. Its really weird to come to a forum where people are speaking different chassis names, and what not. I catch on pretty quickly, but its alot different than hearing honda terms. Basically honda is spoken about in terms of generations. EF, EG, EK, etc... and now its all S13, B14, etc... Very akward at first. But I've had my sentra for almost a year now, and I find myself becoming more and more observant toward nissan things. Like when I see Cribs on mtv, and see people that have like ferrari's and stuff. I catch myself saying... "Well he should have just bought a skyline if he wanted to be original, or maybe a sileighty." Its just the little things i guess. But nissan life is growing more and more on me. It's almost like I speak two different languages in the world of import knowledge. Its kinda cool to broaden my horizons like that.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Well put Opium... it does help to observe first-hand both sides of the spectrum (in this case, Honda and Nissan). Both have their advantages and weaknesses, but I'm with you on the Torque. High-revving is fun AND sounds sick, but nothing beats torque. And you have a turbine to back it up...  Now it's all about giving back to the community what you have learned and experienced. Kinda what this BB is all about.


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

Hey SilverSentra, you had an 88 Cirolla? Was it the 1.8? I like that car. Its not my classic, but then again.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah, kinda odd. I just learned that I might have an opportunity to become a honda mechanic. I like the smell of irony in the morning... ha ha


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Well I have a truck and a camaro right now but I drive my dads neon and then I went out and test drove a 95 SE-R and knew I have to have that car.


----------



## nx2k (Aug 4, 2002)

actually if u are comparing corolla, civics and sentra
if i had to pick a daily driver, i would without a doubt pick the corolla over the sentra.
the feel of a corolla is amazing and u feel so confident cuz it's so reliable.
so if u were talkingn 1.6 (honda D) and 1.8 then i wouldnt' hesistate to pick corolla but SR20 is a whole different story


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My take on the corolla..yes, it is a solid car, but the steering felt waaay too numb. It did not have the "Feel" of driving a Nissan. When I was out car shopping about two years ago, I was looking at a whole broad range of cars, from the corolla to the Sentra, to the Fuckus..err Focus, but after driving all of 'em. The Sentra felt right. It was decent-looking, backed by a reputable auto maker, and it was just right for me  . Also, the corolla, all it looks like is a miniature camry, and that is just bland as hell.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I know a guy on the www.sr20deforum named LONEWOLF who was a diehard Integra guy until he bought a NX2000. He swears he will never go Honda again, espically since he is going DET. 

I know N/A GSR's can procuce better numbers but boost both and Nissan wins hands down!


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

i had a nissan sentra and now i have a honda civic no way in hell i will ever go back to sentra, i love it soo much walking into a local import shop and just being able to pick a piece of a wall and walk out with it and install it within 30 minutes of my purchase, with my sentra i had to ask if they even made the part and if they could get it and the price was insane so i would get all depressed and end up getting nothing so im all about the honda now


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

yeh minorthreat thats how i felt in the beginning when i got a sentra, at first i wanted a civic sooo bad because theres so many out there, but one day i went to a dealer and saw a white sentra and i immediately wanted it when i layed my eyes on it, i thought it was perfect for me, although i am still confused with the weird terms im learning and its kinda hard but it takes time. I sure need more sources than this website but I cant find any


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sources*

We've got a plethora (ooh, look at me using big words) of websites devoted to the Sentra, and its performance.
The top being NPM (Nissan Performance Mag - click the image in the top left hand corner of your screen) Mike Young owns Project 200SX GA16DE-T! That car is a monster, he is one of a handful of people turbocharging their GA-series engines. 

Also, check out Kojima's Garage over at Sentra.net - You'll find useful tips, and helpful hints there on various how-to deals, including how to read your ECU, Synthetic vs. Dino Oils, and all that other good stuff.

On another note, this is directed to our good buddy MinorThreat. I have to say, you made the biggest mistake - in my opinion - by dropping your Sentra Classic for a Civic. I guess you're one of those kids who has to have what all the other kids have, so they can be cool and fit in with the cool crowd. I'm not knocking Honda one bit, I give them props for making great cars, and in a way I do actually envy their aftermarket support. Sure you can go to a shop, grab an intake kit, or an indiglo emblem, and get it for cheap, but with Nissans, the aftermarket support is growing, and if a part is hard to find, when you do find it though, its a reward. I call it a little bit of hard work, and hunting. The thing about a Sentra, or any Nissan for that matter is when you modify it, and put a little bit of wrenching under the hood, you have that pride that the job was done, and you can reap the rewards. When you hook it up right, the car will turn people's heads and when they ask you what car you have, they're surprised in a good way, and you earn respect. With a Honda, you can go out and get the parts, but almost everyone has it. Its like an army of drones. With a Nissan, you stand out from the crowd. Once again, this is all my personal, and completley biased opinion.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Exaaaaactly thats why i didnt get one, too overrated, but good cars.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hondas are pretty common. I had a 96 civic EX. I loved that car until my sister crashed it. The day i got my sentra, i fell in love all over again with the thought of fixing up a car. There are not that many people with fixed up sentras, sure some have rims, drop springs and a bumpin sound system but many do not know about these forums or sentra.net 

With this sentra, im trying to be different, look at my rear panel. Its white just like the body. I have not seen one sentra around here with that. I plan to get HVAC indiglos which are only made for the B14 sentra only. With many new people fixing up sentras, who knows, they might be just as popular as civics. We will get a bigger aftermarket and then what??


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *We will get a bigger aftermarket and then what?? *


 We get a new toy, the B16 Sentra


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I find Civics about as interesting as a Dodge minivan. They are BORING, most of the time they don't even register. I flip through performance magizines and even wonder why even bother tuning a Civic when there are 10,000 other clones driving around. (Get ready for my cheesy Star Wars analogy) Civics are like Storm Troopers, sure they look cool and there are a lot of um, but it all comes down to the fact that they can't shoot sh!t, you can't see out of their helmets, and often times old British actors tell you 'these aren't the droids you're looking for.' 

Concerning aftermarket parts, I don't find this argument all that compelling when 75% of the products are a bunch of crap. Like any successful product, you will have a couple high quality companies and a thousand hacks who are producing a rip-off version somewhere in Mexico. If your idea of excellent product support is a mound of APC garbage then I really don't think I'm missing anything. At least I know what IS available for my car has been produced by a company who took the development serious enough to stick their neck out on a part for Nissan and not a mass produced Honda item (yes I know there are exceptions).


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *I know a guy on the www.sr20deforum named LONEWOLF who was a diehard Integra guy until he bought a NX2000. He swears he will never go Honda again, espically since he is going DET. *


I remember reading that post. makes a difference when honda owners give nissans a chance.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

zeno said:


> *Concerning aftermarket parts, I don't find this argument all that compelling when 75% of the products are a bunch of crap. Like any successful product, you will have a couple high quality companies and a thousand hacks who are producing a rip-off version somewhere in Mexico. If your idea of excellent product support is a mound of APC garbage then I really don't think I'm missing anything. At least I know what IS available for my car has been produced by a company who took the development serious enough to stick their neck out on a part for Nissan and not a mass produced Honda item (yes I know there are exceptions). *


Excellent post! 

I agree whole heartidly. The thing that is great about nissan is that they don't make anything for our cars in the aftermarket world. You can't just go into a shop and find stuff for our cars. Its great. I hate those shops anyways! Nissan's part supply is usually very limited in those awesome "racing" shops. So that only leaves the REAL parts to buy. Not some APC garbage as mentioned above. The REAL parts are your only choice in some cases. *sarcasm* Heaven forbid that we get serious about the sport aspect of automobiles. It's nice to own a car, where you don't have to worry about getting caught up with what is new and fashionable. I could care less how my car resembles a 'glow worm' (remember those?) at night! I'd personally prefer to not be seen. *Function over fashion every time*


The one reason that I do like Honda though, is that they are awesome track cars. But other than that.... they can eat a....


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

MinorThreat said:


> *i had a nissan sentra and now i have a honda civic no way in hell i will ever go back to sentra, i love it soo much walking into a local import shop and just being able to pick a piece of a wall and walk out with it and install it within 30 minutes of my purchase, with my sentra i had to ask if they even made the part and if they could get it and the price was insane so i would get all depressed and end up getting nothing so im all about the honda now *


Quality over quantity. 

Compare a cheepo Civic parts to quality parts like Compech or Mugen. Proven parts. AEM even. 

You will cry if you have to buy that stuff I bet. Parts that fit right the first time that are dyno tuned. 

Don't let the fact that you can use your library card and get parts for the Civic that it is a good bargin. 

BTW. XE? No wonder!


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

*lol*

haha nice


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

**WARNING SARCASM**

What kind of Civic do you have anyways?? Seeing as though you had an XE sentra, you probably bought a civic DX or LX. cause you know, they are the fastest. 
**SARCASM OVER**

Maybe an EX?? My GXE with only a CAI can beat a DX and LX (5 speed) EX (auto) dont know about 5 speed EX though. The Si is quick but is too common now adays. Especially those blue ones that people tint the windows light blue. Seriously, civics are played out. Unless you plan on going turbo or supercharged, putting down serious HP numbers, dont waste your time on a civic. 
Honduhs do last a long time and are good cars but they are just too common. I really wish you would have stuck with nissan but, your choice is your choice and I have to respect your decision. Nissan and Honda both have their pro's and cons but I think nissan wins with a better pro to con ratio. thats just my opinion.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i used to have an accord that was modded. it had i/h/e, coilovers, and rims but i got tired of not being fast at all. so i went out i bought my 91 se-r. now i laugh at hondas(well civics, accord, and some integras) all i have on my car is an AEM CAI and JWT S3s. i dont know if i'd go back to honda or not, though. i think that classifying all hondas as slow and crappy is a little premature. the rsx is and awesome car, blows the integra away. but when it comes right down to it, i love my nissan and when shopping for a car i always look at nissan first.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> the rsx is and awesome car, blows the integra away. but when it comes right down to it, i love my nissan and when shopping for a car i always look at nissan first.


Well yeah, most $80,000 cars are. You say the same about the GT-R (which would kill an RSX). We are comparing 'reasonable' priced cars. If I could afford an RSX, I wouldn't be driving a 200SX.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Ah! Wait, ignore the last post, I was thinking of the NSX!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im not saying all Hondas are slow. The integra GS-R and Type-R are really fast cars. The Honda Prelude is also a fast car. The new Acura RSX is a tight and fast car. 
Im talking about those heavy ass accords that only have 140 HP and it isnt enough to beat a sentra with only 115. (at the crank).
Dont get me started on those civics with those annoying exhausts that sound like crap.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You would be surprised how many sentra's I've seen that have exhausts that sound like crap. C'mon now... let's not place all the blame on honda's.


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *You would be surprised how many sentra's I've seen that have exhausts that sound like crap. C'mon now... let's not place all the blame on honda's. *



Amen to that: anyone can add a 16 foot exhaust tip for noise and annoyance, regardlesss of the car's orginal maker. The difference is, there are simply more Honda's per capita out there than Nissan's; thusly, more have been "modified"....this, in turn, also means that of those "modified" Hondas, some (well, many) have been done so both quickly and ignorantly to keep up with the "fast and the furious" craze...

but i have seen my fair share of once beautiful nissans, mazdas, hondas, toyotas, and even domestics torn into by careless individuals that don;t even understand that wings and open exhausts came from Formula 1/Grand Prix racing ("what's Formula 1?"...sheesh) over 40 years before "that movie" came out in theaters around the nation

Their are tasteless ignorant people in any area of interest (clothes, music, car, etc.), but that is their choice to be as such (and tis also based on _our_ tastes in comparison)...all we can do is enjoy the work we do, know why we do it, and make sure to pass along our knowledge for the betterment of *our* community....sorry for the rant...peace


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Uknow as much time as I spend on these forums Ive never checked this General section.... 

BUt this is a good thread and it reminds me of that first year or two I had my Sentra...I thought I had made the biggest mistake ever...I never really wanted a Honda cuz I felt like their were too many around already ---I was actually intrested in a Jetta back when it was that square version....

But anyway I used to really envy Hondas and how it was all everybody had and talked about...but that was B4 I got online and found the forums and web pages and nowanother year and a half later I just got my SENT out the shop and after people spend 5 min. trying to figure out what car it is--IT FEELS SO GOOD TO TELL THEM ITS A NISSAN SENTRA !!!! :banana:


----------



## Fosters (Aug 1, 2002)

I have some experience w/ some of the cars being spoken of. One of my first cars was a 94 Prizm - just a Corrolla. It was peppy b/c it was very light. I put some rims of it, but then I saw an EF HB in Honda Tuning and fell in love. Bought my first Civ. 89 DX - it ran awesome. It wasn't fast but I then bought my 90 SI. It got a JDM engine and T3 (go to my website for all of the info). I got tired of seeing all of the Honda's out there, so I sold the turbo Civ for a 300ZX TT. Sold the DX for my Classic, which I had always wanted one. Sold my TT b/c I didn't drive it, and now I'm plan on modding the SE-R. 

I'm not hating on Hondas b/c I can work on them like it is nothing now, and my best friend is a Honda for lifer. Speaking of the Focus, we have an 02 ZTS (the 4 door w/ better motor, not SVT motor though), and it just went to the dealer for a new tranny - it made it to 5k miles before an ECU replacement, and 9k miles before it needed its tranny. Altima or Max will replace it at 36k miles!

Josh


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Hmmmm.......I've owned 2 Honda's and they were both great cars.

The 1st was an 86 Integra Gsi that I had in Japan (I was staioned at MCAS Iwakuni for 2 years when I was in the Marines). It had the Japan only ZC 1.6L DOHC (129hp) and was a quick, fun car.....certainly no monster though........I figure it would run 16.2-16.4 or so.

The 2nd was an 86 Accord DX hatchback........slow (98hp F20 carbed engine....high 17's in the 1/4), but fun to wind through the gears, and a GREAT long distance cruiser.....(I sold it for a 3.4L DOHC 5 speed Grand Prix.......an even better long distance cruiser...and FAST).

I have to say.......I LIKE Hondas........I just like my SE-R more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

I bought a 97 prelude new and drove the snot out of it for 110,000 miles. The only thing I ever had to replace on it was the clutch. I sold it because the three other ludes in my city that were done up did theirs exactly like mine. Stupid drones. After I sold it though the enging hatched in 2000 miles, lucky me. I would buy another without any hesitation. I now have a 200sx se-r, bone stock now but a t-25 kit in the works, and like it almost as much as the lude. I say almost because it is stock and therefore slower than the lude. I was considering a civic with a B18c1 and the 200sx. I just couldn't buy a civic because everybody and their mother has one.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

I have a sentra, but recently the place I work got a natural gas civic and I absolutely love it. Even my girlfriend said it feels like it drives better when she rode in it as a passenger.
so there


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm...never owned anything other than Nissans. My first was a '70 Datsun 1600 Pick-up. Then came the '91 SE-R followed 12 years later with a second '91 SE-R.

I have converted my brother-in-law from a corolla (in the Phillipines) to an SE-R fan. He's now looking to buy one in the near future.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

95se-r?????????


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"Dont get me started on those civics with those annoying exhausts that sound like crap."

for the record, I have a 95 Sentra GXE with an exhaust that sounds like crap. Does this make me annoying?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

in a word . . . yes. Not you necessarily but the exhaust.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Hey DryBoy whered you get that icon? I like it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

That icon I made using the animation studio in paint shop pro. I also made one with a blue honda symbol (yes my icon is ricey). its the right size for an AOL buddy icon so use it if you want. 

Back to my exhaust, I just am too damn lazy to fix the hole that a rock put in it a few weeks ago, but it definately sounds like a honda


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Before I had my sentra, I had an '89 Z24 convertable... It was quick as hell (head work, cam, blueprinting, computer, custom ram air, exhaust, etc etc etc etc) and on really nice spring and summer days, i really miss having a drop top, but I LOVE my sentra! It was my first import, and opened my eyes to a whole new world. I doubt I'll ever by another domestic.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *Quality over quantity.
> 
> Compare a cheepo Civic parts to quality parts like Compech or Mugen. Proven parts. AEM even.
> 
> ...


Are you trying imply im some ricer kid that is al about apc.... well fuck you, the main reason i dropped my sentra because i was an automatic, and was 15 when i got the car and i riced it out quite a bit (painted interior, white 16"rims) so i dropped tha project moved onto to a civic, where i am about preformance, for mods right now i have an AEM intake, rims, eibach lowering springs, within 2-3 weeks comes my cat back and i am in the works of saving up for a b16a or a b18......oh yeah the reason i got an XE instead of an SE-R is because i knew jack shit about import cars when first turned 15 and bought the car all i wanted was good looking car that i could learn to drive on that was about $3,000


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

MinorThreat said:


> *Are you trying imply im some ricer kid that is al about apc.... well fuck you,......oh yeah the reason i got an XE instead of an SE-R is because i knew jack shit about import cars when first turned 15 and bought the car all i wanted was good looking car that i could learn to drive on that was about $3,000 *


yEa, not ALL of us know 100% about cars when we are young and/or if its our first car .....


----------



## sweet200sx (Sep 19, 2002)

Man, I ALWAYS come late on these threads, I need to read these things more often. Well, when I went car shopping I wanted a used Civic. There wasn't one but there was this nice little white car and what do you know, I got it. Its my 200sx and I absolutely adore it. Now I am glad that I have it because there are modded Civic's everywhere, we have a friend with one of the nicest that I have ever seen, but there aren't all that many 200sx's out there like mine. I like that, it's different.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

i like 200sx's there are just none around here i have seen 3 around here one is my friends she bet the shit out of it unfortunaly


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

I see it like this, i have lost races to hondas, but they were fully moded b16c motors, couple of preludes 1991+. I have never lost to a DX EX civic, I also broke off a couple of Si preludes (1980s). When i line up with a civic i had no problem racing it. Its the GA16 and the SR20 i don't like racing, heheheh. I bet alot of you feel the same way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

I personally had a 1990 CRX before and now i am purchasing a nissan so count me in..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i had a 82 cadillac fletwood with spoke rims and speakers then i got a 99 jeep cheeroke classic. to tell the truth i really like jeeps but i sold it and got a 95 sentra and i love its awsome i wont buy nething else i was just lookin at a 300 zx tt and a 98 SER i cant decide man i love nissan


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

hey wasup ppl,
kinda new here so bear w/ me... i drive a 98 b14 and ive done a few things to it (CAI, muffler, crapload of work w/ the suspension) and am proud to say, ive done it all myself... my g/f has a 97 civic which ive done a few things on also... i love both cars equally... nah, mines more... and just to express my opinion, when ppl see something different, they usually dont frown upon it, they give it a chance... but fact is that theres a lotta ricers out there that stand by their hondas/acuras like they invented VTEC, and they feel theve accomplished something... i spent countless time searching for parts and installing these parts, which is what i pride myself for doing... and when you do have something thats a lil bit uncommon, rewards are sweet... this past summer (2002) i entered my XE in a show (street dreams 2) and won third place... it was a combination of shock and pride that i felt at the minute... i dono.... just random thoughts


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

MinorThreat said:


> *Are you trying imply im some ricer kid that is al about apc.... well fuck you, the main reason i dropped my sentra because i was an automatic, and was 15 when i got the car and i riced it out quite a bit (painted interior, white 16"rims) so i dropped tha project moved onto to a civic, where i am about preformance, for mods right now i have an AEM intake, rims, eibach lowering springs, within 2-3 weeks comes my cat back and i am in the works of saving up for a b16a or a b18......oh yeah the reason i got an XE instead of an SE-R is because i knew jack shit about import cars when first turned 15 and bought the car all i wanted was good looking car that i could learn to drive on that was about $3,000 *



ok well.. this is what i think. First of all.. why do we get these stupid mods and bolt ons for our cars if we just plan on saving up for a better engine.. thats why im waiting on getting cams and cam gears and all that becasue i want to see if im gonna get the HS turbo kit.. well.. why would you getthe bolt ons for your car if you are gonna get the better engine and trying to save up for it.. ? just wondering not dawgin ya or anything.. also.. 

OPIUM3.. is that Merdack from the "A- Team"???? i sooo miss that show and Mr.T and everyone.. if its not.. well.. he looks like him anyways.. lol... 

now.. about switching to Nissan.. well.. i had an 89 N/A probe.. yes i know .. a ford.. but.. one thing and only one thing ford was good at.. was torque.. my second probe was the 89 turbo.. pushing 190 torque.. that is now my winter beater.. well.. this car is taking a BIG DUMP on me.. like all fords.. Its true.. well.. not trucks.. they are Ford Tough.. seriously!.. and ford had torque.. i wanted torque again.. so what do i do.. i bought a nissan.. unfortanatley.. i didnt know just how great a difference the se/ser 200sx's were compared to my 1.6.. but still i wanted a torquey JDM car that would last a long time and not need repairs every month.. i love nissan.. and their plans for the future. and what they have accomplished so far.. i mean they must be doin good.. if theyre numbers are up to 1.3 billion in profits.. this year

so in the end.. im NISSAN DRIVEN!


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

to awnser your question the bolts ons im getting (catback) wont be changed with the engine swap.. and i got the intake before i was planning on getting a new engine but i can just put it on the new engine anyway. but after i get the engine im going to build it up as much as i can with the little amount of cash flow i will have because i will also be saving for college at the sametime


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

did you say your gonna take your intake from your ga16de and put it on your sr20? ummm.. i hope not.. Travis


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

no take it from my d15 and put it in my B16a (honda)


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh.. will that fit? i thought the d15 was SOHC compared to the b16a's DOHC.. or is the b16a different from a just b16? and.. if one is dual and the other is single.. doesnt that mean different air fuel mapping ratios? Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

you know what would be really cool one night. to get together a chat room and talk to each other (hondas and nissans) and "talk" or Bash to each other lol.. because i know we wouldnt be civil to each other.. the nissans and the hondas.. but cant we all just get along?Travis


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

The car I drive right now is actually an '89 CRX but alas ive fallin in love with the 300z.I dont have one yet but I will soon enough.


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

HELLO everybody. as to preety whites post i owned a civic four door and a acura integra ls. even though their are plenty of honda parts out there. they few companys that make quality parts unlike nissan where nissan parts are quality parts. 

dollar to perfomance you can't beat a nissan they cars are ready to boost unlike hondas. you know what really made me switch over rice boys and to much popularity. i was a no nonsense honda driver i did not put anything on that car unless it was for performance unlike most honda guys putting all kinds of things to gain attention the car was black had 15" rims had nitrious ready to run. 

but for some reason i was not really into the honda scene i kept to myself. whent to the races by myself. i lot of honda guys thought i was coky. becuase i didn't want to join there "teams" or "groups". hence the name lonewolf. but what really made the honda seen real bad is theifs because a lot of people wanted to steal my car. i did not know why i try to keep a low profile. it had 15" rims not even a body kit!!! but they still wanted my car.

i was always on the end result function over form and i guess people saw that i was going to boost my integra so i needed a car for the downtime. so i got a nx2000 why. i wanted t-tops i have a fetish for t-tops. when i bought it and drove it home it had no exhaust. i said this car pulls for a peice of crap. so i started to drive this car more and more. i was like this has more torque than my integra ls hmmmmmmmmm. so i started to do research i found nothing. 

then 1 day i was at the mall i ran into pretty whites car. dam!! that car was hot. it had a bodykit and everything. i left a note on his car to call me. i was so anxoius i just waited (2 hours) so i can speak to him. he told me about the forums and other guys that had ser's. he was a bucket of infomation i whent online and the rest is history.

i never thank you for helping me build my car i owe you one.

the interga was stolen. it was going to happen sooner or later. the thing that hondas are to popular with theifs,insurance companys,auto crime and cops you know how many times i was stop by cops and auto crime to check out my car!!!!! my intergra rear glass was broken into. i was spending more money on security and theft protection then going fast. after awhile you just say fuck it 

but that was a year ago and i love my nx so much that im going to put this in.










the legend of lonefwolf shall begin!!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Actually my first car was a 91 Ford ranger "GTR" (yes, i gave in to the autozone desire for performance stickers) (huh ironic though). it was the 3.0 V6 XLT! then i bought another ranger. 87 model. right after that i bought a 74 F100 and a 84 Mercury Cuger. Right before i went off to college i got the sentra. and was it a life changer. I WILL NEVER OWN ANOTHER CAR OTHER THAN A NISSAN AS LONG AS I LIVE!......well maybe an RX7, but not many cars can compare performance/comfort/style/price!


----------



## LONEWOLF (May 22, 2003)

YEAH YOU got to give to the rx7's their are one of the few cars that can be real fast without destroying the "balance" of the car. rx7's can handle!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

i used to have an '84 accord hatchback , 1.8 , carbuerated . . . i liked the car a lot , and it was superbly designed . . . but i let the timing belt break , and it was starting to smoke , so when it finally died (220,000 miles plus) , i searched franticly for a new car . . . 

i was actually looking for a suzuki swift (same as a metro)

then i found this '87 sentra in a donation vehicle sales lot for $900 . it had 147,000 miles on it . the engine was really clean , fluids were all good , and it ran well . . 
but it needed new brakes , rotors , and master cylinder. 

i have now put 16,000 miles on it , and it's still going strong.

acceleration , comfort and handling are inferior to the accord , but the accord is supposed to be one of honda's better cars , kinda like a maxima , so it's like comparing apples to oranges 

anyway , if (when) i need to shop for a new car , i'll be looking at the nissans first . . . 

honda puts too many #[email protected]! vacuum lines in their cars , and the resale value is too high (i buy used cars , and when i'm done with a car , it usually isn't worth much , because i just keep driving the same car till it isn't worth fixing)


----------



## ashtonsnissannx (May 16, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> *I remember reading that post. makes a difference when honda owners give nissans a chance. *


or until you blow thier doors off. lol


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

I didn't have a honda, toyota, or sentra as a first car, i had a HYUNDAI!! hehehehe. I was 17 and my dad bought me a 92 scoupe, I liked it cause it wasn't a honda(I like being original)and didn't know alot about cars. I liked the little sporty look it had and it was fully equiped(power windows, cruise, sunroof)so I was pleased, then i got a little ricey(even if everyone told me its a HYUNDAI)a got a paint job, rims, stereo it looked good but didn't have power for shit, then I learned a little and found out I could drop a 2L turbo mitsubishi in it.......but didn't have the time I crasshed last winter. But even before I crashed it i started liking b14's and i've only test drove 1 so far, but as soon as I can(damn school got me in the hole$$$)i'm getting a sentra. I just love them and their originality compared to honda's. sorry about the rambling!! 

here are some pics of my hyundai for you to laugh at 

http://cf.f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/steveb087


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Before I owned my first Nissan, a red 1992 Sentra E, all of my cars were big, ugly American junkers! 

My first car was a 1976 Ford Gran Torino, big, ugly, ate lots of gas and never in the 18 months that I owned it did it ever pass inspection. Cost $200

My second car was a 1978 Oldsmobile 98. I owned that for all but a month. That thing had more things wrong with it than I'd like to remember. Cost $600

My third car (and least favorite) was a 1982 Plymouth Reliant. That thing couldn't get out of its own way. Zero to 60 in 2 minutes. Not to mention that the thing had to be warmed up for at least 5 minutes before you could drive it. I even had to do that in the summer! I owned that nightmare for 18 months. Cost $1200

My fourth car was a 1980 Pontiac Phoenix that I bought from one of my sister's friends for $50. There were a fwew things wrong with it, but I was actually able to trade it in for $1500, which I used as a down payment for 1992 Sentra.

All this brings me to my first Nissan, the earlier mentioned '92 Sentra. It cost me $9000 and had absolutely no options, not even a radio and a 4-speed manual (the last year Nissan made any car with a 4-speed) I owned that car for 7 years and put probably close to 200k miles (the odometer stopped working at 150k) on it before trading it in for my 1996 Sentra GXE.

4 years later, I'm still driving it and loving every minute of it. I have only about 500 miles before I hit the big 160k (I bought it used for $10,500 with only 34k on it.

A few of my friends have also owned several different Nissans, mos tof them 1980-ish 200SXs. Not a single one of these cars died from breaking down (they don't seem to want to die!), all of them wound up getting totalled!

Will I stop buying Nissans? Probably not.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

If money was not an issue, I'd actually prefer a Honda. But we did buy our B14 after looking through plenty of Civics and Corollas. Although we found the Civic had better handling (and a much better shifter) than the Sentra, it was not enough to justify a $1-2k difference in used prices for the same yr/milage/options. The Corollas felt tinny, spartan and cheap compared to both the Civic and the Sentra, and cost almost as much as the Civic. In the end the Nissan made the most sense.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

You did the right thing to go to Nissan1


----------



## Devel79 (Oct 1, 2003)

My first car was a '96 Neon-SOHC automatic. I put a stereo, rims, intake and exhaust on it. It was fun beating the Cavaliers at the stoplight, but it didn't beat much else. After putting the fourth transmission into it (as well as the head gasket), I decided to sell the car and get something a little older that I could modify, plus I wanted a 5-spd and a sunroof (don't know why, but I like 'em). I found a '89 CRX Si. I paid too much for it (rotted out) and ended up putting a bodykit on it. Last winter came and I found out the little Honda that was to be my project car wouldn't start when the temperature dropped below freezing. Not able to figure the problem out (after many weeks), I was checking out eBay one nite and found an '88 CRX DX with a 1.6 SOHC ZC swap. It had coilovers, header, and an exhaust. Price was right and it was soon mine. One nite (being stupid) I totalled it… Afterwards, I was looking for something different. I liked the CRX, but they're just too common. I remeber an ex's brother had a nice NX2000. I didn't really like them all that much at first (wasn't sure about the styling), but it had t-tops and I thought that'd be cool. I started reading GonzoNX and discovered just how much I didn't know about the NX. Finally I found a '92 1600 and the price was right (although it has 160,000+ miles, the body, interior and engine are clean). After torching a CRX Si (with the standard fart pipe exhaust) by 3 car lengths (on back roads) and keeping up with a friends lightly modded Neon R/T (intake, exhaust)-all in a still stock Nissan, the smile just keeps getting bigger. That and I like how people don't know what I drive. I wish I could've found a NX2000, but that's what engine swaps are for.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I love Honda's; I've had three, (bought new), and never had
*ANY* problems, big or small. Toyotas are probably the best,
though, IMO. I bought this one for $500.00:







.
It had 282,000+ miles when I bought it, (odometer was broken). Lasted me two years before the timing chain failed;
the DIY'er I sold it to, (for $200.00), couldn't believe the "cleaness" of the internals. Anyway, don't "talk trash"
about an automaker just because punks with "hand-me-
down" Civics prefer neon under body kits to serious power
mods. Nissans are cool, too, BTW . Just wait...you'll see a Sentra with a double aluminum wing one day  .
I'm not "pro" anything, but I can honestly say that Honda's
are better than Nissan's, (except maybe my bro's *Datsun* 
280Z  ). And I think Toyota's better then both, at least as
far as quality goes. Dollar for dollar.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

AGH!!!! Holy Post Resurrection, Batman!

Hondas have good engines, yes, but Nissans have good stumping torque... What Honda owns Nissan at is in the shifting action, which Nissan apparently STILL hasn't gotten right.

Toyotas are great quality, but their budget cars (new ones) are just a bit too boring...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

umm.. all i can really say is.. (yeah i cant believe this post is still goin on.. i forgot totally all about this.. )and, i cant really say that any of the above are better than the other.. because Nissan have good quality part.. but hondas blocks are stronger probably.. and toyotas well.. we all know they are stronger and will last longer than anything... probably.. i dont know for sure.. 

i have only seen maybe one nissan on the side of the road.. it was a b13 sentra.. and it didnt look like it was taken care of .. in fact it was wrecked... ive seen so many hondas on the side of the road though.. and a few toyotas.. if you look... you will see a HUGE!!! number of hondas for sale in the paper.. and more Toyotas than Nissans.. well.. here in Ohio.. thats the way it is in the "Akron Beacon Journal" but other than that.. thats all i can really say.. Just My $.02 Travis


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, hell, dude, how many Honda/Nissan/Toyota's have been
imported into the US since, say, 1980? I don't know myself,
but Honda's have got to be the largest number. But you're
right; I've seen alot of stranded Hondas lately. Nissan parts
are alot cheaper, too. Never replaced anything on the Celica,
so I wouldn't know about Toyota. Honda rapes
you on replacement parts, (if you go to the dealer, go OEM).
I like Nissan for this, for sure :thumbup: !


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

High Five to you bro.......Travis


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

My nissan is my first Japanese car, before that I've exclusively owned European or Psuedo-European imports...

My first car was a 1989 Merkur XR4Ti, it's basically a Ford, but not Ford of US... but Ford AG... It have a 2.3L SOHC Turbo that makes 177hp/200tq, RWD, almost 50/50 weight distribution. It was actually loads of fun. Too bad in the year or so that I owned that thing it was in my mechanic's garage more then my own. After my apperent inability to fix a coolent leak, I finally said screw it and sold that thing.
That car taught me a lot, how to drive, it had shitty brakes so I learned a very conservative driving style. It also introduced me to turbocharged technology at a very early time AND because of that thing, I've fallen in love with cult cars with almost religious following, not to mention the beauty of a sleeper.

My 2nd car was a 1991 BMW 318i... I never really got into it because it was really slow. But it did give me a lasting impression of BMW's build quality and their absolutely perfect gearbox. Till now my dream car is still a 1991 BMW E30 M3 EvoSport...
The BMW was totalled by a Mazda 323 owned by Round Table Pizza, when the kid pulled out of a mall w/o looking to his left...

My 3rd car was VERY nice, although all these cars are not technically mine as my parents bought it and my little brother had the right to drive it also. Anyway this car is a loaded 1996 Jetta GLX with the VR6 engine, leather, 5 spd, just perfect in every way. It's also the first car that I started to mod. Got myself a computer chip and a Neuspeed Intake and a Strut bar... I probably would still be driving it if my brother didn't decided to take it to drive the twisties and totalled it.

After that eposide I've decided that i want my own car. After a friend told me about the Sentra SE-R I was at first skeptical, however I did a lot of research about it and finally came to a conclusion that it is probably the best car I can get. The sleeper image appeals to me a lot, and it have a cult status... 2 months of searching landed me a 1991 with only 65k original miles. Everything was in pretty much perfect condition... That was over 2 years ago, I'm still driving it, I'm still in love with it, and it had given me almost no trouble. The SE-R was mechanically simple enough that I was able to do all the maintainence and mods myself. And Everytime I go to the track I always found people asking me what turbo kit I have in the sentra, or how many shots of nitrous I am running!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn Gina Girl, this post is like the energizer bunny-it just keeps going and going and going...
N E Wayz, I (well, my dad) had an 87 Accord LX Carburated car. this car was a great drive, just absolutly comfy, then i got my own FC RX7-this is the best car IMO for mountain driving...then it happed, a grandma, a van, broken things, u got the picture.
next thing i noe, my dad buys a 93 FD RX7...this is the best car ever to be made...its also the worst car in reliability wen kept stock and driven hard...Sold...
Then i got me an RPS13 240SX...ill never switch back(unless i get another RX7)this car just has all the torque i wanted, the RX7 cant compare to torque.SR20DET is a great turbo motor. ...

$0.02


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i dont mean to be a dick guys.. but it really pisses me off the fasct that a lot of you get your cars from your parents.. and dont teach you a DAMN thing about responsibility. I pay for my car.. I pay for my insurence.. and I pay for my own rent and Utilities... so i feel good knowing that i can have a 99 sentra with full coverage.. and my own placve.. and everything IVE done to MY car.. is all me.. no mechanics.. all i ever see on here any more are a bunch of kids who mommy and daddy give them these really nice cars.. pay thier incsurence.. and dont work.. and have others do thier stuff for them.. like mechanical work.. you know what forget it.. why make a big deal outta this.. i know im gonna be better off in the real world.. Travis


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *i dont mean to be a dick guys.. but it really pisses me off the fasct that a lot of you get your cars from your parents.. and dont teach you a DAMN thing about responsibility. I pay for my car.. I pay for my insurence.. and I pay for my own rent and Utilities... so i feel good knowing that i can have a 99 sentra with full coverage.. and my own placve.. and everything IVE done to MY car.. is all me.. no mechanics.. all i ever see on here any more are a bunch of kids who mommy and daddy give them these really nice cars.. pay thier incsurence.. and dont work.. and have others do thier stuff for them.. like mechanical work.. you know what forget it.. why make a big deal outta this.. i know im gonna be better off in the real world.. Travis *


Where'd this come from, man? As someone told me the other
day: "Put down the crack pipe and slowly walk away"  . j/f
Anyway, I agree: nothing like getting that Title in the mail,
in *your* name, after 5 years of payments. Plus, you have
a lot more respect for your "baby" if you're paying the bills.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

(lays the crack pipe down)... umm.. umm..   what are you talking about.. i just say no to drugs.. anyways.. i dont know why i was in such a bad mood.. but i ment what i said. Everyday i saw like kids with NICE new sentra spec V's and 240sx converted to the silvias.. and se-r with turbos all sorts of stuff like that.. and i couldnt help but to wonder.. why is it.. that im older than these people.. and i work at a really good place.. and they have better cars than me.. well.. now i know why... and i feel better about myself.. because im not the one 5 years from now goin.. whats this? how do i do this? and where is this? and how do i get this done.. ? some of you really need to stop suckin on mommys 
T!ts....for others.. good job.. and im glad that we are not all lazy and irresponsible.. Travis


----------



## Devel79 (Oct 1, 2003)

I know we're probably barking up the wrong tree by saying this, but I couldn't agree more about people's parents buying them their cars. Now, I have seen kids whose parents did by them stuff and they did appreciate it, however, that's the exception, not the rule. I have my own place (rent, utilities, etc.) and yea, I'll totally agree with that. I do appreciate my baby alot more. It does cheese me that some punk in high school has a GS-R with like a $5000 paint job and who knows what else. I can appreciate it-just because I don't know the story and it's done nice. But if the kid's a dick, well then, eff him.
My .02¢


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

exactly. now.. back to the point... 

Nissans RULE!!.. 

anyone know the best way to get a job at a new nissan dealership other than car sales.. lot attendant? 1st timmer mechanic maybe?????? Travis


----------



## Devel79 (Oct 1, 2003)

There's always the standard greeter


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Sales Agent, definitely... once you have a customer base, you get to drive the cars out to them...


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

First was a 1990 Chevy Corsica (piece of shit)

Second 1996 200sx (very good but slow automatic all options)

Third 1992 VR6 VW Corrado (Fast, 145mph, sleeper, expensive to take care of)

Fourth 1990 Sentra 1.6 (Scary, Slow, Great Gas, Very Reliable, Ugly)

Current 1991 NX2000(Nothing but good things to say great car wish I would about cars back when I bought my Corsica.LOL) 

Lastly im sticking with Nissan from now on.


----------



## 91ser (May 7, 2003)

hey guys,
well let me first say i use to own a 1990 4door honda accord 5-speed, i thought it was fast cause it was a honda and it seemed fast cuz the manual, and yes, my parents bought me the car for 2000, but i stuck bout 3000 in repair, all OEM parts cuz of my dad, but i wanted to get rid of the car, it had 180k on it and i didnt want to put any more money into it, so i went out and with my own money bought a 91sentra se-r, 85k, 2000, the guy i bought it from got it as a salvage car for 3500 in 93 and repaired it, so i got it cheap

now i must admit, when i had the honda, i had plans to rice it out, paint it all black with white rims, windshield wipers, and a white tourning spoiler, had hopes for an H22A swap after college, but im in college now and have the senta

NISSAN DOMINATES, i love them and there legendary cars, silvias, skylines, sileighty and all others
SENTRA SE-R == ULTIMATE SLEEPER
15.8 @ 87 stock, my friends were impressed


----------



## nx1600owner (Dec 18, 2005)

*love my nx1600*

hey guys, i have owned 4 nissan's since i have been driving (8 years) and a nissan derivative, an 1998 infiniti i30. my twin brother on the other hand has only owned honda accords and civics. i have now at home my 1998 I30 AND MY 1991 nissan nx1600 automatic in black. i have owned It for almost two years now and it has been a reliable and great litle car. although honda civics and accord are great reliable cars i didnt want to get one becausee everyone and there momma has one.. lol. the civi is just too played out in my opinion, that is why i searched and found my nx1600. its a rare car and thats what i like about it. its not that attractive on the front (a body kit will fix that but thats later on) but its quite performer. i have never had any major problems with my nissans. another brother of mine has my 1986 pulsar nx that still runs great although it does need tranny work now and it still has all the original major mechanical parts( after 20 years, not bad...huh) . ive driven the hondas and althoug they are nice i wil still remain with my nissan's. although i believe the older ones are made better than the new models nowadays. that is why i stick to nissan, because i have had good experiences with them and they offer great performance, reliability and "more bang for the buck". i hope to get anearly to mid "90's "Z" soon .


----------



## nx1600owner (Dec 18, 2005)

hey , i have to agree with u here. i have grown to love my nx1600. but i wante dto know if u knew how to clear out those side markers?
thankls

dollar to perfomance you can't beat a nissan they cars are ready to boost unlike hondas. you know what really made me switch over rice boys and to much popularity. i was a no nonsense honda driver i did not put anything on that car unless it was for performance unlike most honda guys putting all kinds of things to gain attention the car was black had 15" rims had nitrious ready to run. 

but for some reason i was not really into the honda scene i kept to myself. whent to the races by myself. i lot of honda guys thought i was coky. becuase i didn't want to join there "teams" or "groups". hence the name lonewolf. but what really made the honda seen real bad is theifs because a lot of people wanted to steal my car. i did not know why i try to keep a low profile. it had 15" rims not even a body kit!!! but they still wanted my car.

i was always on the end result function over form and i guess people saw that i was going to boost my integra so i needed a car for the downtime. so i got a nx2000 why. i wanted t-tops i have a fetish for t-tops. when i bought it and drove it home it had no exhaust. i said this car pulls for a peice of crap. so i started to drive this car more and more. i was like this has more torque than my integra ls hmmmmmmmmm. so i started to do research i found nothing. 

then 1 day i was at the mall i ran into pretty whites car. dam!! that car was hot. it had a bodykit and everything. i left a note on his car to call me. i was so anxoius i just waited (2 hours) so i can speak to him. he told me about the forums and other guys that had ser's. he was a bucket of infomation i whent online and the rest is history.

i never thank you for helping me build my car i owe you one.

the interga was stolen. it was going to happen sooner or later. the thing that hondas are to popular with theifs,insurance companys,auto crime and cops you know how many times i was stop by cops and auto crime to check out my car!!!!! my intergra rear glass was broken into. i was spending more money on security and theft protection then going fast. after awhile you just say fuck it 

but that was a year ago and i love my nx so much that im going to put this in.










the legend of lonefwolf shall begin!![/QUOTE]


----------



## paintrain3278 (Dec 27, 2005)

i owned 2 honda civics,and 1 nissan sentra ser,and i will never go back to honda's again.the nissan to me rides smoother,and has more power,but i will give credit to civic's if you have the right toys on it they will move.


----------



## paintrain3278 (Dec 27, 2005)

dude i agree 100% i have been in the army 5 years and just reenlisted,and i worked my ass off for what i have,i go home and see kids driving brand new cars and i wonder why didn't my parents do this for me,but it is all good cuz when you know it is your stuff it makes it all the better.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

SilverSentra99 said:


> How many of you had a Civic or Accord and changed to Nissan and wont go back, or vice versa, I myself had a 88 corrolla before my sentra , but since the civic is in direct competition with the sentra,civic,corrolla,and protege, which do you like and why?


FROM EXPERIENCE STANDPOINT, I HAVE NEVER DRIVEN ANYTHING, BUT A NISSAN AND WOULDN'T HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY(NISSAN FOR LIFE, 90'MAXIMA, 95'ALTIMA, 03'SENTRA) NEXT CAR? UM UM, NISSAN! I UNDERSTAND TOYOTA AND HONDA HAVE GOOD QUALITY TOO, BUT THEIR NOT NISSANS. ALL OUR ENGINES ARE EXCELLENT!


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

200SushiX said:


> I love Honda's; I've had three, (bought new), and never had
> *ANY* problems, big or small. Toyotas are probably the best,
> though, IMO. I bought this one for $500.00:
> 
> ...


I DON'T SEE HOW YOU CAN SAY HONDAS ARE BETTER QUALITY THAN NISSANS! A NISSAN CAN HOLD EVERY BIT AS MILLEAGE THAT A HONDA OR TOYOTA CAN. PERSONALLY I HAD A 90' MAXIMA WITH 250,000 MILES ON IT AND RAN CLOSE TO NEW, STILL GREAT ACCELERATION AND GAS MILLEAGE!(UNTIL TIMING CHAIN)


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

I own both a Honda Accord & a Nissan Hardbody (D21) truck & are both reliable as shit. They are BOTH equal in my book.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

That's like an 80's flashback picture


----------

